# forum's technical issues...? Options?



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello,

I did not know what to write in the title, so I came up with this one.. Perhaps not aimed to what I want to say/ask...

I am referring to the fact that the forum logs out the members very fast, unless one is active (does many clicks or posts) in the forum.
It is something that makes me unable to enjoy the forum as I would like to.

Is there any option to change this? Can I do it through my profile? Should the server the forum is based on make the change? Is it for security matters?

Does anyone else has this issue or is it just me? Whatever the case, I am sorry to bring this out in general, perhaps it has been commented here before...(??), but it discourages me to generally log into the forum, as I must do only this. I cannot do anything else while I am at the forum.

Another point (a bit of annoying...) is the 30sec interval between posts of the same member. This is an add-on issue to the loggin out in the short defined time. Is this server responsible for this too?

Please let me know if there is any option for these matters. Thank you in advance!  

(it even logged me out while writing this post...)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2013)

I had the same problem PMing twice today. There must be a way to reset it or to have sonme kind of audible warning.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 12, 2013)

biothanasis said:


> Hello,
> ..
> (it even logged me out while writing this post...)



But you are a 'quick' writer normally  !!!! Nevertheless your question is very good!! I have been logged out a number of times while proceeding on a larger post !!!

Jean


----------



## Hera (Jan 12, 2013)

Me too. That was a good question to raise.


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2013)

Me too.
I try to keep it short and sweet around here.


----------



## fibre (Jan 12, 2013)

I've never been logged out!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been logged out as well on occasions while writing a post. I also dislike to lose what I have written when I go back to check the spelling of a member's name or something else. I have to remember taking a copy of the text before I do, otherwise, I'll have to start all over again. 
One other thing, if I want to make a correction, I often have to log out and log in again, or go to the specific thread to make the correction. Again, it happens if I go to another post.


----------



## emydura (Jan 12, 2013)

I've never had this problem myself. I can leave SlipperTalk on all day and never have a problem.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh, thank you for the replies / experiences all!!

Well, judging on fibre and David's replies, there must be something to do manually, or it is the internet browser options that need to be changed??


----------



## gonewild (Jan 12, 2013)

I never get logged out.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 12, 2013)

Nor do I - not in this forum, but I know it from other places. Strange.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2013)

I've never been logged out, except for sometimes when I do some computer internal housekeeping. One thing to check is for everyone who gets logged out, which system do you use and what internet browser? It may be completely browers-related. Since I have an older computer, I'm actually not able to upgrade to newer versions of safari so I don't have the problem where updated browsers don't play nice with the forum


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2013)

I get logged out often, not matter which browser or computer I'm using. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with this problem.

If I'm writing a long post, before I try to post it, I copy it so when I get logged out, I can paste it without having to write it all over again. If I don't forget...


----------



## gonewild (Jan 12, 2013)

you have to have your browser able to accept(allow) cookies to stay logged in.
Do you have cookies enabled?
(Don't ask me what a cookie is)


----------



## annab (Jan 13, 2013)

I have the same problem,when I write a text I go fast login out , in general also my login last a very short time .
is for me very boring because I haven't much skill when i write in english too,so I take a long time and I go login out often.
x gonewild .my browser is safari ,and my configuration about cookies is this . accept only cookies from website that normally I visit -could be this a problem ? 
thanks in advance.
anna


----------



## Dido (Jan 13, 2013)

I have the same problem but only on this forum 

I look somtimes on another forum and there you are looged in for a longer time even when you go to another side. 

Soemtimes I type and have to look or to make soemthing else between or take a phone call. Then you have loosed all. 
And when it Happens 2 times you dont see the new post anymore


----------



## newbud (Jan 13, 2013)

On my home computer I never get logged off. It runs 24/7 until I close it.
When I travel and use my laptop I get logged off all the time. Hmmmmm....


----------



## gonewild (Jan 13, 2013)

If you are getting logged off there are 2 things to try...

1. Delete your browser cookies for slippertalk so new ones are sent. If the old cookies are bad you could get logged off.

2. It might make a difference whether you use www. in the address link.
if you normally use http://slippertalk.com try using http://www.slippertalk.com and see if you still get logged off. 
If you already use the www. the try it without.

Because it only affects some members it must be the individual connection to the server and that is done with a cookie.

It could also have something to do with new internet laws that limit the amount of time you can be logged in without activity. They supreme rullers are making new rules that are less than convenient.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 13, 2013)

This is wild. I used to post at least 10 times in a day and now I only post maybe 10 times in a month, both short and sometimes epic posts, and I NEVER have been logged out. In fact I went on vacation to NY for 2 weeks and after coming back I was still logged in!


----------



## Hera (Jan 13, 2013)

I get logged out very quickly, especially when I'm on my nook. That's why my posts are usually short.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2013)

annab said:


> my browser is safari ,and my configuration about cookies is this . accept only cookies from website that normally I visit -could be this a problem ?
> thanks in advance.
> anna



Hello Anna,
I have the same browser though an older version, and the same settings. I never get logged off. Very odd.... though I use dialup and most people probably have high-speed internet or mobile

do any of you who are getting logged off use wireless modems (and/or are using mobile devices)? .. or .....?


----------



## keithrs (Jan 13, 2013)

Make sure your not "private browsing" and make sure your settings excepts passwords.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 13, 2013)

gonewild said:


> you have to have your browser able to accept(allow) cookies to stay logged in.
> Do you have cookies enabled?
> (Don't ask me what a cookie is)


Yup.


annab said:


> I have the same problem,when I write a text I go fast login out , in general also my login last a very short time .
> is for me very boring because I haven't much skill when i write in english too,so I take a long time and I go login out often.
> x gonewild .my browser is safari ,and my configuration about cookies is this . accept only cookies from website that normally I visit -could be this a problem ?
> thanks in advance.
> anna


I'm using Safari, also. But the same problems with iCab and Firefox.


gonewild said:


> If you are getting logged off there are 2 things to try...
> 
> 1. Delete your browser cookies for slippertalk so new ones are sent. If the old cookies are bad you could get logged off.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea.


cnycharles said:


> Hello Anna,
> I have the same browser though an older version, and the same settings. I never get logged off. Very odd.... though I use dialup and most people probably have high-speed internet or mobile
> 
> do any of you who are getting logged off use wireless modems (and/or are using mobile devices)? .. or .....?


Same problem, whether with my wireless connection or cable modem.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2013)

this case calls for Columbo! (just the facts, ma'am)


----------



## Ruth (Jan 13, 2013)

Just a reminder that there is a little box to check if you want to stay logged on next to your logon name. When I check that box Slippertalk stays on until I log off.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2013)

As a result of work security habits I never check that box with any site and always open the site in a new window. Maybe I need to do that.


----------



## keithrs (Jan 14, 2013)

I have to agree with gonewild.... It has something to do with your personal computer settings.

For the Mac users.. If you have private browsing on, you will have to sign on every time. Even if you check the box.

I don't mess with windows too much any more but they too may have a function like that in your Internet settings.

I recommend clearing your history and cookies (cache too for windows users) make sure all your Internet setting are on default. Double check private browsing is off. And check to see that "user name and password" is checked under autofill in Preferences.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2013)

I just checked the remember me box, let's see how long i'm logged in.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2013)

My logged in box is always checked and I've never been logged off or had any "time" posting issues. It's the user preferences like was stated.


----------



## Cheyenne (Jan 14, 2013)

I always check the remember me box. I can close my browser and open it again and I am still logged in. If I don't check the box I have to keep logging in, sometimes to make a post I have to log in again. The remember me box is the key I think.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2013)

After 20 minutes on w/out refreshing I think you're correct.


----------



## Heather (Jan 14, 2013)

The default is 600 seconds and it is not recommended to change that. We've had larger forum issues (like the site going down) when it has been higher than that. Here's the text from the admin settings:



> Session Timeout
> This is the time in seconds that a user must remain inactive before their login session expires. This setting also controls how long a user will remain on Who's Online after their last activity.


 Also, make sure you check "remember me" when you login. 

That said, I don't have this problem either. 
You may want to look into browser options as well. I'll poke around the User CP and look into it just to make sure there isn't something else going on.

p.s. I posted this before reading pages 2-4 so now I see many of you are already aware that it may be something on the user end. I generally only get logged off if I join a different wifi network or am off the forum for a longer duration of time. I also use the most recent version of Safari on the iMac and iPad/iPhone with no trouble.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 14, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> I always check the remember me box. I can close my browser and open it again and I am still logged in. If I don't check the box I have to keep logging in, sometimes to make a post I have to log in again. The remember me box is the key I think.



Checking the "remember me" does not control the system logging out a user unless they leave the site. It does not effect the log off for simply being inactive. If you have it checked your computer will stay logged in until you turn off the computer or log out. So the problem is some people are actually being logged out and some not.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 14, 2013)

Heather said:


> The default is 600 seconds and it is not recommended to change that. We've had larger forum issues (like the site going down) when it has been higher than that. Here's the text from the admin settings:
> 
> Also, make sure you check "remember me" when you login.
> 
> ...



Strange it affects some and not others? We encountered the same time out problem with our ZenCart admin login, inactive for 900 seconds and the software auto logs out. This is a real pain and when I asked about it I was told 900 seconds was a limit by actual law and increasing it longer was a criminal offense.  The rule was created for our own protection? 
I was not aware it applied to the public side of the software because that is a real issue with software like shopping carts if your customer gets logged out if the shop too slow. :sob: Obviously it also affects the quality of posts made on ST as several have mentioned they only can make short posts out of fear of loosing what they are writing.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2013)

if you have a browser that has autofill (for usernames/passwords), you can set it up for slippertalk. if you get logged out quickly when you are writing a post and can't find any other solution, copy the whole finished text when done typing. hit 'reply or send' button, if you are logged out and you end up at the login page, either let the browser automatically fill the username/password or go up to the menu and select autofill to get logged in and then go back to where you were and paste the text. tedious, yes, but if the only option is the easiest thing to do.

sometimes i'm on another business site and filling out questionnaires, and the script behind the 'next' button that 'sends' the input and goes to the next page doesn't work and if I go back to start the page again lose all of the text, which I can't remember by that time, so I open a text file and copy/paste the text filled boxes, and go back. since I have an older computer and don't have the newest browsers sometimes there are issues with pages like that


----------



## Heather (Jan 15, 2013)

One of the error that used to shut the forum down was that our "session time out" limit was set to 1500 seconds. I lowered it to 900 and the issue still occurred so I then changed it to the recommended (never heard it was actually illegal to be higher, but it did cause issues for sure) 600 and haven't had that issue since.

Yesterday to test the issue I logged out, logged back in, but didn't check the "remember me" box and I was logged out when I left the site. Checking the box does seem to allow me to stay logged in despite leaving the site.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello,

Thank you all for your help!!!
So it has to do with the individual pc/internet options!!

Thanks a million and have a nice day everyone


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2013)

The forum was down for a little bit today. Glad it's back up.


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2013)

I noticed it as well, got a Vbulletin database error message in my browser.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2013)

The Glorious People's Democratic Republic categorically denies any involvement with corporate espionage involving internet hackiing and misuse of technology!!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 23, 2013)

LOL....!

FYI checking the remember me box lets me in the forum until I turn off the browser... 
So everythink OK!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2013)

OK, now what. I installed IE9 today and now when I finish browsing a thread it doesn't disappear when I click on "unread posts"!!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 2, 2013)

did you reboot after installation?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2013)

Try FireFox.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2013)

I will try the reboot. thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2013)

OK, I tried the reboot and no luck. the latest posts are all over the place, sometimes on the 3rd page of active threads.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2013)

Really...try Firefox.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2013)

IE is very tricky and allows many interfeiring stuff....
Firefox has a different build-in, which allows it to be better than IE in many aspects (well at least this is what I have read...). Also Google Chrome is based on IE, so one could face the same problems as using the IE.

I am with Dot!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2013)

All this compy stuff is detracting from my orchid fun!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2013)

there are currently 2 entities on our forum Orderdyego and Romfrieri, that are either bots, someone stealing our bandwidth, or someone trying to do something nefarious through the computer link w/ STF. I am logging off.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 28, 2013)

emydura said:


> I've never had this problem myself. I can leave SlipperTalk on all day and never have a problem.



Huh, me too. 

When writing a longer post I like to open a simple text program (I use TextEdit), that way I compose at my leisure and simply copy and paste later.


----------



## Clark (Mar 28, 2013)

Wondering if my antivirus is effective enough...


----------

